# Day use at Grand Pacific MarBrisa (2008 thread)



## travelchic (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if I buy resale, would I still have day use priviledges? During the presentation, I remember the salesperson said no...but I'm doubting that.
I purchased a 2bd EOY and considering cancelling and buying resale. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DEROS (Jan 29, 2008)

The resort not open yet and they are still selling times.  I would think it would be a couple of years before owners start selling in the secondary market.  Unless the pre-sale time owners already have regrets or problems and are selling.

As for day use, until someone buys secondary market, I guess the question will go unanswered.

Deros


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 29, 2008)

travelchic said:


> Does anyone know if I buy resale, would I still have day use priviledges? During the presentation, I remember the salesperson said no...but I'm doubting that.
> I purchased a 2bd EOY and considering cancelling and buying resale.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The story out of this resort is different that the story out of every other HGVC affiliate. 

All other HGVC affiliates give HGVC memberships to an owner who wants it. Grand Pacific MarBrisa has said that resell buyer will not get to buy into HGVC. 

Is this true or a salemen's lie??

If you read the post on the Marriott board, you'll see that the saleman there pretty much lied about everything and Marriott tries hard to keep their salesmen from telling lies. I have no idea about the salesmen at Grand Pacific MarBrisa.

Hope that helps


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 29, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> The story out of this resort is different that the story out of every other HGVC affiliate.
> 
> All other HGVC affiliates give HGVC memberships to an owner who wants it. Grand Pacific MarBrisa has said that resell buyer will not get to buy into HGVC.
> 
> Is this true or a salemen's lie??



I actually heard this from David Brown, the president of GPR. This was in the early stages, so I'm not positive if they implemented it or not.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 29, 2008)

All the Grand Pacific resorts in So Cal , offer day use for all buyers. I can't imagine this one being different...   however.. many of the HGVC resort do not allow day use for any owners.  So I couldn't really say for sure if you'd get day use.


----------



## Pronkster (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anyone what the check-in day is for this resort?  Thanks


----------



## markkeefe (May 6, 2014)

*Day Use Policy for Marbrisa Resale?*

Hi all,

I am looking pretty seriously at buying a resale timeshare for Marbrisa, with day use for my family being a very key aspect.

We live nearby and would be using the pool a couple times a month.

Does anyone have any updated information on the day use policies for resale? Any first hand experience or direct knowledge?

Thank you!


----------



## buzglyd (May 6, 2014)

markkeefe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking pretty seriously at buying a resale timeshare for Marbrisa, with day use for my family being a very key aspect.
> 
> ...



The old contracts under GP offered it but the newer contracts under Hilton don't. 

Get the deed info from the seller and call GP and ask first before you purchase.


----------



## oneohana (May 6, 2014)

I was told at the resort that they did away with the day use a couple of years ago. We got our resale before this so we are grandfathered in with day use. As buzglyd stated, the new developer weeks do not offer day use anymore either.

I know they had problems in the past with locals parking themselves at the grilles and tables during the summer months for the whole day. But that is what they paid for.


We have a update meeting on Friday, so I can inquire what the policy is now.


----------



## SmithOp (May 6, 2014)

Day use is spelled out in the deeds for the GPResorts, HGVC does not include it in their deeds, simple as that.  You can still get it if you find one, I purchased a Seapointe last year that has it, it has never been converted to HGVC points.


----------



## presley (May 6, 2014)

markkeefe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking pretty seriously at buying a resale timeshare for Marbrisa, with day use for my family being a very key aspect.
> 
> ...



As the others have mentioned, if you buy an old resale contract from before HGVC, you can get day use.  It is for the original pool. I don't think day use would include the new pool area, which belongs to both HGVC and the Sheraton.

FWIW, if you are close to Marbrisa, you aren't far from Seapointe and Grand Pacific Palisades.  Both of those have day use for owners.


----------



## buzglyd (May 6, 2014)

And if you find the right deal, you get day use and HGVC points.


----------



## VegasBella (May 6, 2014)

DEROS said:


> The resort not open yet and they are still selling times.  I would think it would be a couple of years before owners start selling in the secondary market.  Unless the pre-sale time owners already have regrets or problems and are selling.


Nope...

There are resale options available. Here are a few on ebay (I'm not going to vouch for the sellers or accuracy of the info in the listings, I"m just pointing out they exist): 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3BR-HGVC-in...71048801592?pt=Timeshares&hash=item56643b6538

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HILTON-GRAN...01083272668?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ed17f3ddc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-200-HGVC-...31223553491?pt=Timeshares&hash=item35d5ff6dd3

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/t...Pacific+MarBrisa+Resort/resort/buy-timeshare/

http://www.buyatimeshare.com/resorts/Hilton-Grand-Vacations-Club-at-MarBrisa.asp

Redweek has more points for sale - not sure if any are directly tied to Marbrisa or not but they could be used there. 

And there are a few on TUG too - I'd link to them but you have to have a paid account to see them.



presley said:


> FWIW, if you are close to Marbrisa, you aren't far from Seapointe and Grand Pacific Palisades.  Both of those have day use for owners.


Personally, if I lived nearby and I was interested in buying into Grand Pacific Resorts, I'd get day use at Grand Pacific Palisades. I'd park at Palisades, walk to Legoland for a day of fun with my son, then come back and swim for a bit at the family pool  I don't think I would buy at Marbrisa

According the the Grand Pacific Resorts website for owners, it says this about Marbrisa day use:
*"Day Use privileges, if granted, are included in the Owner's Escrow Addendum. Due to overcrowding, no parties at the swimming pools or picnic/barbecue areas will be permitted. Day Use users are not to exceed the occupancy of the unit type they purchased."*
source link: http://grandpacificresorts.com/owners/GPM_fact_sheet.aspx


----------



## markkeefe (May 6, 2014)

oneohana said:


> I was told at the resort that they did away with the day use a couple of years ago. We got our resale before this so we are grandfathered in with day use. As buzglyd stated, the new developer weeks do not offer day use anymore either.
> 
> I know they had problems in the past with locals parking themselves at the grilles and tables during the summer months for the whole day. But that is what they paid for.
> 
> ...



That would be super kind, thank you.

Specifically we are hoping to have access to the new pool area. It's a really nice layout, and has a bar/grill and other amenities I think we would enjoy.

If you could ask, that would be fantastic!


----------



## presley (May 6, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Nope...
> 
> There are resale options available. Here are a few on ebay (I'm not going to vouch for the sellers or accuracy of the info in the listings, I"m just pointing out they exist):



The post you quoted is from 6 years ago.  It was likely correct at the time.


----------



## SmithOp (May 6, 2014)

markkeefe said:


> That would be super kind, thank you.
> 
> Specifically we are hoping to have access to the new pool area. It's a really nice layout, and has a bar/grill and other amenities I think we would enjoy.
> 
> If you could ask, that would be fantastic!



There aren't any deeds with day use for the new super pool, it's HGVC managed.  We are talking about the GPR resort deeds, some of which will give you HGVC points, as Buzz pointed out (he has one).


----------



## oneohana (May 7, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> There aren't any deeds with day use for the new super pool, it's HGVC managed.  We are talking about the GPR resort deeds, some of which will give you HGVC points, as Buzz pointed out (he has one).



In the past we've always had access to the super pool area. I just wish they had grilles in the area.


----------



## markkeefe (May 7, 2014)

I appreciate the feedback/info everyone.

Thank you for your input oneohana.

It would be great if to confirm the following:

- only GPR deeds allow for day use (sounds like the case at this point unless anyone has conflicting information)
- if so, does anyone besides oneohana have experience with been granted access or denied use of the new super pool with day use?


----------



## SmithOp (May 7, 2014)

oneohana said:


> In the past we've always had access to the super pool area. I just wish they had grilles in the area.



Access while you are staying there sure, but not day use unless you just tailgate in past the locked gates.


----------



## oneohana (May 7, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> Access while you are staying there sure, but not day use unless you just tailgate in past the locked gates.



Have you been denied access to the super pool for day use? We haven't yet. When we get the card they always ask us if we need towels for the super pool. We mostly use day use for LEGOLAND parking.

We are staying at the Sheraton this weekend. So I'll find out which card opens which gate. Unless the Sheraton card opens the gate to the old pool area at Marbrisa.


----------



## presley (May 7, 2014)

oneohana said:


> Have you been denied access to the super pool for day use? We haven't yet.



I don't have day use with my Marbrisa, but I did notice a very significant difference in the super pool area when they allowed it for those who had it vs. when they weren't allowing it.  One time while we stayed there, there were many families using the super pool with coolers and toys, etc.  I assumed they were day use because they had so much stuff with them.  

The next time I was there, the area was locked and they started the towel thing where Marbrisa guests have towels in the their room and Sheraton guests can get towels at the pool.  The place was almost empty and the smaller pool had a couple families.  I didn't ask, but it looked like day use was restricted at that point.  Also, a couple times during the day, someone asked us which resort we were staying at and then wrote it down.


----------



## markkeefe (May 7, 2014)

I just called the Marbrisa and spoke with someone there (a front desk type, not a sales person).

I asked him if I am an owner do I have day use access to the new pool area and he confidently said yes.

I then asked him does it matter if I am a Grand Pacific or Hilton deed holder, but that seemed to confuse him. He responded saying, "You have to be an owner for day use". I took this to mean it doesn't matter about the deed origination (but I could be wrong there).

Any thoughts pertaining to this?


----------



## SmithOp (May 7, 2014)

oneohana said:


> Have you been denied access to the super pool for day use? We haven't yet. When we get the card they always ask us if we need towels for the super pool. We mostly use day use for LEGOLAND parking.
> 
> We are staying at the Sheraton this weekend. So I'll find out which card opens which gate. Unless the Sheraton card opens the gate to the old pool area at Marbrisa.



Well now you are mixing apples and oranges, Sheraton guests can use the new super pool. Sheraton is running the concession at the new pool.

What I'm saying is, if you own one of the MarBrisa phase 1 units developed by GPR, can you go to the front desk and get a card key to access the new pool for day use?  I don't own at MarBrisa so I can't confirm what I have been told by GPR sales staff at Palisades when I took an owners update last Aug.  I had a lockoff unit by the new pool booked with HGVC points, the GPR sales knew nothing about day use or splitting those units and referred me to the sales center at the new pool, which is run by HGVC.  HGVC has open season cash, that's as close as it gets to day use with HGVC.


----------



## oneohana (May 12, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> What I'm saying is, if you own one of the MarBrisa phase 1 units developed by GPR, can you go to the front desk and get a card key to access the new pool for day use?



This used to be the case.

The Marbrisa "day use" card and the Sheraton key card opened the all the pool gates on the property this past weekend.

It seems Presley doesn't have it. Hopefully Presley can clarify if they ever had it, or was the super pool just unlocked the times they went. Also if it was GPR or HGCV deed.


----------



## oneohana (May 12, 2014)

markkeefe said:


> I just called the Marbrisa and spoke with someone there (a front desk type, not a sales person).
> 
> I asked him if I am an owner do I have day use access to the new pool area and he confidently said yes.
> 
> ...



markkeefe

Your best bet would be to talk to the GM.


----------



## presley (May 12, 2014)

oneohana said:


> It seems Presley doesn't have it. Hopefully Presley can clarify if they ever had it, or was the super pool just unlocked the times they went. Also if it was GPR or HGCV deed.



I never had day use.  I bought a full HGVC week.  The super pool was unlocked the first few times that I stayed there. The front desk said we needed wristbands, but we were the only people there with wristbands.  It was locked the last time that I was there.


----------



## buzglyd (May 12, 2014)

presley said:


> I never had day use.  I bought a full HGVC week.  The super pool was unlocked the first few times that I stayed there. The front desk said we needed wristbands, but we were the only people there with wristbands.  It was locked the last time that I was there.



We are checking in Thursday for a couple nights to beat the heat. I drove by today and several of the new buildings are nearing completion. It really looks different.


----------



## presley (May 12, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> We are checking in Thursday for a couple nights to beat the heat. I drove by today and several of the new buildings are nearing completion. It really looks different.



Yay, does that mean I get day use on Friday?  
JK, as we have weekend plans already.  Great idea to grab some open season in this heat, though.


----------



## buzglyd (May 12, 2014)

presley said:


> Yay, does that mean I get day use on Friday?
> JK, as we have weekend plans already.  Great idea to grab some open season in this heat, though.



I will snag you a wristband. 

My house doesn't have AC and when the breeze stops, it's hard to sleep. 

We booked here instead of Seapointe because we want to do Tapas night.


----------



## HatTrick (May 14, 2014)

*Travel Advisory - Southern California*

Effective 5/14/14 In Southern California, Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Marbrisa and Grand Pacific Palisades Resorts are within the mandatory evacuation zone issued by local officials in response to wildfire threats. Club Members and guests staying at these resorts are being evacuated to Westfield Plaza and will be given further instructions once more information is received. If they reside within driving distance of the resorts, these Members and guests are encouraged to return home if possible. Local news channels in San Diego offer additional information about fire and weather conditions, and Club Counselors are available to provide membership support at (800) 932-4482 or (407) 722-3144.​


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 14, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> *Travel Advisory - Southern California*
> 
> Effective 5/14/14 In Southern California, Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Marbrisa and Grand Pacific Palisades Resorts are within the mandatory evacuation zone issued by local officials in response to wildfire threats. Club Members and guests staying at these resorts are being evacuated to Westfield Plaza and will be given further instructions once more information is received. If they reside within driving distance of the resorts, these Members and guests are encouraged to return home if possible. Local news channels in San Diego offer additional information about fire and weather conditions, and Club Counselors are available to provide membership support at (800) 932-4482 or (407) 722-3144.​



Thanks so much for posting this.  We're driving through Carlsbad (and was going to stop at Carlsbad) on Sunday on our way to SD and because of your post I realized we had to check the freeway closure situation before doing so.  Thanks.


----------



## jsparents (May 15, 2014)

Got email from Grand Pacific Resorts advising there are no issues with the fire.  Mar Brisa and Palisades were evacuated for 2-3 hours as a precautionary measure.  All guest have returned to resorts.


----------



## TheWizz (May 19, 2014)

I would recommend calling the GPR Resale Dept. at 800.285.3515.  They offer reasonably priced units at GPP, many of which are eligible for inclusion into HGVC and many have grandfathered deeds that allow day use.


----------



## markkeefe (Apr 29, 2015)

So, I am poking around a couple of resale deeds that appear to have day use included. If/when I get one would you be kind enough to fill me in on what the procedure would be for day use?

Check in at the front desk and they give you a key card? And then do they have towels for use by the pool?

Anything else good to know?

Thanks all,

markkeefe


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 29, 2015)

markkeefe said:


> So, I am poking around a couple of resale deeds that appear to have day use included. If/when I get one would you be kind enough to fill me in on what the procedure would be for day use?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What do the deeds say about day use, it will be on there if its included. It was deeded when Grand Pacific sold them, now that HGVC took over its not included on the new unit deeds.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Apr 29, 2015)

markkeefe said:


> So, I am poking around a couple of resale deeds that appear to have day use included. If/when I get one would you be kind enough to fill me in on what the procedure would be for day use?
> 
> Check in at the front desk and they give you a key card? And then do they have towels for use by the pool?
> 
> Anything else good to know?



I don't have day use there, but I do at a couple of the other resorts. I've noticed that day use procedures can and will change. So, it doesn't matter what anyone posts today about it. By the time you get an old contract with day use, it can change.

GPP and Seapointe require day users to check in at front desk (used to be able to at activities desk) and they get the pool/fitness center key and can get towels, but I always see people bring their own towels. Day users are not supposed to park in the parking lot.


----------



## oneohana (Apr 30, 2015)

markkeefe said:


> So, I am poking around a couple of resale deeds that appear to have day use included. If/when I get one would you be kind enough to fill me in on what the procedure would be for day use?
> 
> Check in at the front desk and they give you a key card? And then do they have towels for use by the pool?
> 
> ...



I was told that day use for resales were eliminated a few years ago. 
But then again, while doing a presentation at Welk Resorts, we were told by our saleswoman that they changed it again. They eliminated it from all resales, even those that were grandfathered in.

We've been there 3 times since with no problems. The next time I'll ask the front desk agent to get clarification.

We just show our owner's card, and they give us a key card. Towels are by the pool. The card is even good for the pool at the Sheraton last I checked.


----------



## frank808 (May 2, 2015)

oneohana said:


> I was told that day use for resales were eliminated a few years ago.
> But then again, while doing a presentation at Welk Resorts, we were told by our saleswoman that they changed it again. They eliminated it from all resales, even those that were grandfathered in.
> 
> We've been there 3 times since with no problems. The next time I'll ask the front desk agent to get clarification.
> ...


Welks resorts salesperson commenting on HGVC resort? Little confused with your statement.


----------



## oneohana (May 2, 2015)

frank808 said:


> Welks resorts salesperson commenting on HGVC resort? Little confused with your statement.



Her clients also owned Marbrisa resale and told her that they took away the day use.

At the  time of the sales presentation at Welk, I hadn't been to Marbrisa in a few months so I couldn't say that it wasn't true.


----------



## TheWizz (May 4, 2015)

I believe my two resales at GPP include day usage (bought many moons ago).  Unfortunately, it would take me a full day (24 hours) just to drive there from Texas.


----------



## markkeefe (May 15, 2015)

Well, I made it pretty far through the process of purchasing a resale unit at Marbrisa that had day use privileges granted as part of the original deed, which was a Grand Pacific originated deed. I saw a copy of the Escrow Owner's Addendum stating such.

The word from the powers that be at Grand Pacific is that day use privileges do not transfer unless the ownership is transferred to a family member.

Further, the COO of Advanced Financial Company, which I assume has some type of role in this, also said:

"In regards to Day Use, it’s currently described in the signed document as: “Day Use” is a special benefit conferred upon Incentive-Partaking Owners under which you, as such an Incentive-Partaking Owner(s) may use the Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort….”.  Unfortunately, since in this case the special benefit was provided to these specific Owners, Day-Use at this time is a non-transferrable special benefit."

Not the outcome I was hoping for, but I hope what I found is helpful to others who may have the same question about getting day use to Marbrisa in the future.


----------



## presley (May 15, 2015)

markkeefe said:


> The word from the powers that be at Grand Pacific is that day use privileges do not transfer unless the ownership is transferred to a family member.
> 
> Further, the COO of Advanced Financial Company, which I assume has some type of role in this, also said:
> 
> ...


Aww, that's too bad. I guess I am not totally surprised as the new pool area is for all of marbrisa and the Sheraton and they probably don't want it overcrowded. I've seen families with tons of equipment show up for day use while I've been there in the past. I would imagine it would only take about 20 families of 4 using the area to completely push out the guests of Marbrisa and the Sheraton.

Hopefully, Seapointe and Palisades don't follow Marbrisa's lead regarding not allowing resales to have day use.

P.S. Did you go ahead with the purchase?


----------

